# Idiot?



## Breakthecycle2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I downloaded a program a week ago for theming called IDIOT and cannot find it anymore. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## jaydude28 (Jun 8, 2011)

Try this link -> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?250-UPDATE-6.12.2011-IDIOT-v1.1.5.63-BETA


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Jun 10, 2011)

You the man. Thanks!


----------



## jaydude28 (Jun 8, 2011)

No problem... just happy to help out!


----------

